# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Beginnende kaalheid

## Gast: harry20

Hallo heren,

Ik ben nu 20 jaar en heb al last van beginnede kaalheid. Ik heb nu inhamen op mijn voorhoofd ( ongeveer 4 centimeter van de normale haarlijn )maar verder heb ik geen haaruitval of dunner wordend haar. 
Het is wel erfelijk is onze famile. Mijn vader,broer en ooms hebben er ook last van 
of zijn al zelfs helemaal kaal.
Als deze producten echt daadwerkeijk zouden werken, zou ik een stuk meer zelfvertrouwen terug krijgen.
Wie kan me iets adviseren, en dan misschien bij wie. Ik kom uit Den Haag.

Alvast bedankt.

Groeten Harry.

----------


## Guest

HALLO IK BEN EEN MEISJE MAAR WAT IK WIL ZEGGEN IS WAAROM ZOU JE HET NIET DOEN? WANT VOLGENS MIJ WORDT HET VERGOED EN ALS JE JE DAARDOOR BETER VOELT???

----------

